# Accionar un contactor mediante triac



## Yonel Chavez contreras (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola amigos, haber si a alguien le ha pasado , resulta que quiero accionar un contactor mediante un triac, en primer momento el contactor pega bien luego de unos segundos empieza a vibrar, he probado con un bombillo y el triac esta en optimas condiciones, tambien he probado colocandole un capacitor de 100nF en serie con una resistencia de 1k entre las patillas T1 y T2 y sigue igual, tambien probé el contactor de manera directa a la tension de 220v y este funciona perfectamente, lo que deseo es que el contactor se active alimentado por el triac, por favor haber si me hechan la mano, les comento que es un proyecto de comandar una maquina desdes una distancia de manera inalambrica y es en este punto que me encuentro atorado.

Gracias
Yonel


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola:

Quizás la red snubber que usaste no fue suficiente.

Prueba con un condensador más grande, un .47uF a 630V con una resistencia más pequeña, de entre 47 y 120 ohm, a 1W, aprox.

Además también podrías agregar otra red snubber en paralelo a los contactos del TRIAC.

Otro detalle, es que si aún sigue "vibrando" o "zapateando", mide la tensión entre los bornes de la bobina del contactor (entre T1 y T2) y comprueba que no baje de 220 -5%, según el fabricante.
Si baja de 200V, es porque el TRIAC no ha sido bien disparado y está aún en la región lineal, o le falta un mayor ángulo de disparo, de modo que la tensión nominal en la bobina sea 220.

Para facilitarte la ayuda podrías enviar un esquemático.


----------



## Yonel Chavez contreras (Mar 24, 2012)

Exactamente lo que se temia metal..., el problema era que el triac solo disparaba uno de los tiristores y por eso solo me conducia uno de ellos, el asunto era que la resisyencia que le estaba poniendo en la compuerta era de 1k comprobando en la salida del triac con correinte continua pude comprobar ese detalle, bueno le baje esa resisyencia a 220 ohmios y ahi si me funcionò perfectamente, pero otro detalle es que cuando le coloco la red snubber el contactor se queda accionado, pero voy a probar tu sugerencia cambiandoles de valor, pero tambien si no lo coloco no creo que me cause mucha complicacio poprque lo estube probando sin el y todo marchaba bien.

Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2012)

OJOO ....... lo de que queda accionado.

No a la red snubber.

fijate vos que un contactor tine una tension minima de accionamiento (es como un rele) pero ademas tiene una tension minima de *mantenimiento *

traducido:

un rele de 220v si lo probas con una fuente variable de CA hace asi:

50v  >>>> no chupa 
100v >>> no chupa
150v >>> no chupa
190v >>>> se chupa 
(por chupar me refiero a que el electroiman chupe o atraiga a la parte movil) .

luego de eso notaras que si bajas la tension:
190v >>> mantiene chupado
150v >> mantiene chupado

100v >> mantiene 
70v >>>> suelta.

esto es una histeresis, que si ademas medis LA CORRIENTE  veras que una vez activado el contactor se puede mantener con poca corriente.
asi que si la red snubber deja pasar esa minima corriente  >> perdiste, no se libera.
por eso , para evitar el riesgo de que NO libere el rele yo ni pondria una red snuber.
me refiero a poner una red en // con el triac , que es obvio que eso hacees.
ponele un C en // a la bobina de el contactor y listo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2012)

Yo los controlaba diréctamente con el optotriac ya que el consumo de una bobina es mínimo y con una red snubber. Puesto que no tenía ni idea del valor de la inductancia lo hice por prueba y error. Dependía del modelo de contactor, y en un modelo concreto de cada contactor...
Si no recuerdo mal R=100Ohm y C entre 10K y 47K dependiendo del modelo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

pero aca la red snubber la ponen en // con el triac .

yo calculo que vos la ponias en // con la bobina de el contactor



*les puedo dejar un analisis que hice yo.
y me dicen si estoy mal en algo ?? *

yo tenia que manejar un contactor de 380v , y me preocupaba un poco eso, 380v ........la pucha.
y queria que la cosa dure, pero , no tengo instrumentos que me midan transitorios y demas cosas raras, asi que no sabia como encararlo, a eso de ........bueno, esas coss que uno desconoce y pueden pasar.

asi que me puse a pensar, siempre trato de ver las cosas simples.

me puse a primero que nada hacer unas pruebas sencillas a ver con quien estoy , y las pongo aca , simples :  

puse unas R. en serie, queria obtener algunos datos (no importa saber que modelo de contactor es) , uno era corriente y tension de mantenimiento y consumo :

*R (ohms) ….VR(ca)…i (mA) …Pot (W) …................... contactor *
15………….....0,2v…….error….muy baja, error de medicion.....  ACTIVA OK 
270………...…7,8v……........29……….0,22w……..........................activa ok 
560………..….16v…….......28……….0,5 w……...........................activa ok
2200………....200…….......90……….18w………...........................no chupa

aca como se ve fui subiendo la R. serie a ver que pasaba.
obtuve algunos datos:

A ----recien con una R. serie de 2200 ohms no chupa.
B --- la corriente de trabajo es de 30 mA 
C --- no hice pruebas concluyentes pero pinta que la corriente de arranque es de mas de 90mA 

y me dije:
yo quiero que el contactor chupe seguro, asi que si le meto en serie una R = 270 ohms chupa seguro.
potencia disipada en trabajo ?? 0,25 W 
que es lo peor que me puede pasar ?? que al arrancar el contactor tenga un pico similar a un corto circuito:

380v / 270 ohms = 1,4 amper  BUENISIMO !!!!!!!!!!

y en el pico de arranque (cuando chupa el contactor ) >>> 2,7 w 
siempre hablamos de transitorios de muy poca duracion por lo que ni siquiera me molestare en calcular la potencia.

pero estoy viendo que si le coloco al contactor en serie una R = 270 ohms 1/2 w (pongamos 1 W exagerando ) estoy haciendo que mi triac o rele o lo que use vea la carga como una componente resistiva y que en el peor de los casos que por un instante la L de el contactor se comporte como un corto estoy limitando seguro la corriente a 1,4 amper y resistiva.

ni dude, me parece mejor que redes snubber y demas frituras.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2012)

No, la red snubber estaba en // con el triac, de hecho la placa solo tenía dos bornas; un lado y otro del triac, el resto iba cableado "en cable".
Muchos fabricantes de contactores ya venden empaquetado en resina un RC para poner en paralelo a la bobina, y supongo que será adecuado al contactor en particular, estos elementos no los he probado.

Por cierto con 10kpF salen 3141 Ohm (si no me he equivocado) y con eso dudo que entre o se mantenga el contactor. (de hecho en mi caso no lo hacía)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2012)

de la misma forma que hay una corriente minima para que chupe tambien hay una minima de mantenimiento y yo quiero conocerlas para no acercarme a ellas en lo mas minimo.
por eso evito algo en // con el actuador (en realidad yo para algo asi SIEMPRE  use reles ) .


----------

